# something new and yummy



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

For my birthday/Halloween party I decided to make grab and go deserts for everyone. I took different no bake deserts and put them in shot glasses. for ones that had crust like cheese cake I found that my thumbnail, for making icing roses, packed crust down perfectly. I also make dirt n worm desert in the shot glasses. it was a big hit with everyone and very cheap to do too!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Good ideas!
I think way too many people get caught up in making big, elaborate meals and deserts, o the point where people can't or won't eat them. The smaller portions also help cut down on waste/waist. No more pieces of cake with one bite taken out of them and then set down and left for the host/hostess to throw away.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

exactly and this way people could try more deserts with out feeling guilty!! My kids got a big kick out of them they thought they were the greatest thing ever and want me to make them every month!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

My wife made some dirt'n'worm for my 30th bday surprise zombie party. I thought it turned out great.


----------

